
Ask HN: What is in an ideal modern web framework? - chvid
Would you expect in (or need from) a web framework that is modern by 2016-standards?<p>- Web services (REST, SOAP?)<p>- Web socket communication (with additional protocols ... STOMP)<p>- HTML templating, HTML components - or are these now things of the past?<p>- A database ORM or a some other NOSQL-like data storage?<p>- Glue for application structuring: Dependency injection, configuration ...<p>- Tools for authentication, monitoring, logging, administration ... or are these better left out of a framework and up to the application developer?<p>What are good examples (regardless of language)?
======
herbst
Yeah op you are right. Rails is a wonderful modern Framework.

~~~
chvid
Absolutely. Even being 10 years old.

But it may be starting to be trapped in the same that many other older
software projects are trapped; where features that one no longer would put
into a framework are kept there as people are dependent on them.

